# Spektra Summer FOTD Challenge Contest Entry



## SimpleBeautyYT (Jul 16, 2013)

MAC Fresh Daily (inner lid), MAC Brash (outer lid & crease), MAC Full of Flavour (transition), MAC Call Me Bubbles (browbone & inner corner), Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencil in Baked (waterline), Milani Liquif'eye Eye Pencil in Dark Brown (top lid)





  	Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Cadiz, Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer in Caramel, Nars Translucent Crystal Loose Setting Powder, Nars Rotonde blush, MAC Adored MSF (cheekbone highlight), Tarte Hotel Heiress Bronzer, MAC Flamingo Lipstick

  	Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 16, 2013)

Super pretty! Good luck!


----------



## SimpleBeautyYT (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 16, 2013)

I love all of this!!!


----------



## SimpleBeautyYT (Jul 16, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I love all of this!!!


 Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Jul 17, 2013)

Gorgeous! You're absolutely glowing, love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for sharing and Good Luck to you.


----------



## SimpleBeautyYT (Jul 17, 2013)

Janice said:


> Gorgeous! You're absolutely glowing, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 19, 2013)

Love it! You look beautiful!


----------



## SimpleBeautyYT (Jul 19, 2013)

glammy girl said:


> Love it! You look beautiful!


 Thank you!


----------



## mirando (Jul 19, 2013)

This is so fresh looking! I love it.


----------



## SimpleBeautyYT (Jul 22, 2013)

mirando said:


> This is so fresh looking! I love it.


 Thanks!


----------



## maybeline46 (Aug 8, 2013)

I like this look....very fresh and sunglowy


----------



## SimpleBeautyYT (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

